# Hackintosh pour Trainz



## tysell29 (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour,


je me lance dans le hackintosh (on le montera pour moi) suite
à mes deux mésaventures avec les derniers Imac27 . je pensais
faire du 100% windaube mais j'ai changé d'avis. 

L'ordi ne servira normalement  qu'à faire tourner le simulateur de trains
Trainz ( j'ai la version mac) . 

Ma question est : 
J'ai trouvé les composants compatibles comme il faut , est -ce que je 
peux dans un premier temps installer windaube (pour peut-être tester
la version pc du jeux ) et installer aussi sur une autre partition Mac Os?

SL sans soute , quoique j'ai acheté lion 10.2 et qu'il me sert à rien pour l'instant 

Merci,Steph.


----------



## Keikoku (13 Février 2012)

Si je ne raconte pas de bêtises, il est plus simple de d'abord installer Mac, et de la partitionner facilement en fat 32 pour la partition windows.

Ensuite de quoi tu dois démarrer sur le cd d'installation de Windows, et formater la partition fat 32 en NTFS, puis installer windows.

Ensuite de quoi il ne te restera plus qu'à installer un programme dualboot

Amicalement, Gabriel


----------



## tysell29 (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
merci,pour ta réponse  toutlemondel'est . 
Donc vaut mieux que je parte sur une CM gigabyte
mon monteur perso me proposait une asus  P8Z68-M PRO (Révision B3)

Re-merci,steph.


----------



## Keikoku (13 Février 2012)

???

Quoi?...


----------



## icerose (16 Février 2012)

sa depend si il te le monter et installe lion ok 
maintenant il vaut mieux une gagibyts pour la compatibiliter  le meilleur resultat 



sachant que le travaille sur kakewalk et le reste des tutos regarde les tuto et fait toi ton idee je pense


----------



## The Real Deal (26 Février 2012)

C'est quoi kakawalk ? Un truc de noobs récupéré sur un site plein de liens sur lesquels tu cliques et tu engraisses tonycrap ? 

Les gars, mettez les mains dans le cambouis ! Un dsdt se fout pas au petit bonheur la chance, à moins d'avoir pléthore suivant la révision de ton BIOS ?

Il faut installer un OS pour un disque dur. Peu importe d'installer Mac OS X ou Windows en premier. Installe ton bootloader comme il faut, et il fera le reste.

Windows c'est du NTFS pour le formatage.


----------



## itOtO (26 Février 2012)

En même temps tout le monde n'a pas les compétences pour créer un DSDT 

Et pour toutes ces personnes, heureusement que plein de sites propose gratuitement des méthodes comme kakewalk ou tonymac, avec tout de même un large choix de DSDT prêt à l'emploi pour pleins de configs différentes...



> Bonjour,
> merci,pour ta réponse toutlemondel'est .
> Donc vaut mieux que je parte sur une CM gigabyte
> mon monteur perso me proposait une asus P8Z68-M PRO (Révision B3)
> ...



Il n'y a pas vraiment de meilleurs choix entre asus et gigabyte, les CM gigabyte sont souvent mieux supportée par défaut, mais une carte asus correctement patchée pour OSX peut mieux marcher qu'une gigabyte... Donc c'est plus à la personne qui te le monte de voir sur quelle plateforme elle est le plus à l'aise, et surtout de bien choisir un modèle de CM plutôt qu'une marque (la P8Z68-M PRO on trouve des guides de patch etc sur le net mais elle est tout de même moins fréquemment utilisée que la P8Z68-V et Deluxe, donc faut voir si c'est juste parce qu'elles se vendent mieux où si il y en a une qui est mieux supportée...)


----------



## The Real Deal (26 Février 2012)

Les compétences on ne nait pas avec, on les acquierts... alors, t'inquietes pas... le hackintosh existait bien avant Tonymac... La scène l'a pas attendu pour faire tourner des machines. Et au moins quand un truc marche pas, on sait dépanner soi-même parce qu'on a passer des semaines à lire pour comprendre les rudiments. Ah oui, 3 clics de souris, c'est vrai, c'est moins fatiguant, mais moins glorieux, ça retire le mérite.


----------



## itOtO (26 Février 2012)

Je sais bien, et d'ailleurs je déconseille à quiconque de vouloir se lancer dans le hackintosh en espérant avoir un truc clé en main qui marche au poil (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je ne le conseil pas à mes potes sauf si ils y vont d'eux même, j'ai pas envie de faire du SAV non stop après  ).

Il faut s'intéresser un minimum et savoir chercher les solutions par soi-même, mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt de critiquer les solutions clés en main type kakewalk et autres, surtout quand elles sont gratuites, qu'ils mettent à dispo des forums d'aide et qu'ils bossent un max pour toujours fournir des outils à jour et compatible avec le maximum de configs.

Ca permet tout de même à des gens de se lancer dans l'aventure et d'apprendre au fur et à mesure, tout en ayant une bonne garantie que leur investissement de plusieurs centaines d'euros va pas rester dans un placard pendant des mois avant qu'ils arrivent à le faire marcher. Si je n'avais pas eu ce coup de main au début, je n'aurais pas pu me lancer et je n'aurais pas pu acquérir cette expérience et avoir envie de me lancer plus à fond dans les kexts et les DSDT...


----------



## The Real Deal (26 Février 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Une bonne garantie que leur investissement de plusieurs centaines d'euros va pas rester dans un placard pendant des mois avant qu'ils arrivent à le faire marcher.



La meilleure garantie réside dans la lecture, la recherche et un brin de curiosité. 
Après avoir lu et aperçu une lueur au bout de plusieurs semaines, j'ai franchi le pas en achetant du matériel qui à fait ses preuves, et je savais PARFAITEMENT où je m'aventurais par conséquent.

Donc.., rue Montcaillou, une bonne vieille G31M-ES2L plus loin, et un E8400.. le soir même, j'avais une install faite manuellement, cad sans installateur et 100% vanilla. J'avais bûché et j'étais pas peu content. 

Perso, après cette installation pleine de réussite (qui concrétisa un bon travail d'instruction en amont), j'ai persévéré me passionnant pour le sujet.

Je sais injecter un périphérique dans mon DSDT... c'est propre, net et sans bavure. Bien évidemment je l'extrais au préalable comme un grand, avec un BIOS dont le réglage est ad hoc, juste un Boot CD avec les kexts qu'il faut pour arriver sur le bureau de mon OS. J'aime la bidouille ; la cave c'est l'endroit où l'on bidouille, viens-je de lire quelques minutes avant ? Ton installateur machin olk ou ist, t'apprendra pas ça lui, et te collera du kexts à gogo dans ton disque dur.

Je critique pas les utilisateurs de solutions de l'autre tonymac, mais va sur une board de vrai passionnés comme IM... les discussions à son sujet sont proscrites.. c'est pas pour rien.

tonymac, ça tombe dans le grand public et non plus un cercle d'initiés. Et quand après les 3 clics de souris, le mhack fais des siennes =>

Allo maman bobo, j'ai fais un truc ça marche plus 

Pas d'animosité dans mes propos


----------



## Keikoku (28 Février 2012)

The Real Deal a dit:


> C'est quoi kakawalk ? Un truc de noobs récupéré sur un site plein de liens sur lesquels tu cliques et tu engraisses tonycrap ?
> 
> Les gars, mettez les mains dans le cambouis ! Un dsdt se fout pas au petit bonheur la chance, à moins d'avoir pléthore suivant la révision de ton BIOS ?



N'importe quoi X,D Kakewalk est un très bon utilitaire d'installation, fiable et efficace...

Il restreint au pire l'installation sur le plan de la carte mère, mais ya suffisemment de choix.

Une fois installé, rien n'empêche d'utiliser d'autres logiciels pour installer kext etc... Je l'ai fait moi-même.

On joue pas à celui-qui-a-la-plus-grosse-et-le-meilleur-système-d'hackintosh, on cherche juste une solution pour que n'importe qui, même les plus débutant puissent s'en sortir.

(En plus, kakewalk installe direct un dualboot, au cas ou tu voudrais installer une partition windows....)

Stop faire l'élitiste ^^' Ça n'apporte rien à cette communauté.


----------



## icerose (28 Février 2012)

je pense surtout qui a bidouille et bidouille 
y a des personnes "noob" qui cherche juste a tester un mhack sans passer des heure a recoder l'ensemble des systemes 
et la on dit merci au solution de faciliter 


et y a les experts 
qui cherche l'autentique mac dans un pc et qui vont bosser des heure a tout reecrire 

donc je dis merci a tout le monde qui bosse sur se genre de travaille
comme je dirai on choisi la solution qui convient au besoin 
perso je suis plutot content de la solution kakewalk + dsdt 
j ai deja tester les versions kext sa ma pas plus  
et les version cle en main type iaktos et bien d'autre j ai pas aimé trop instable 

apres selui qui veux utiliser les version osx  lion ou swl en continu
et pouvoir faire les maj sans risque et sans devoir bidouiller 
 je conseille quand meme un vrai mac 

et merci a tout se qui font vivre les fofo et les projets


----------



## The Real Deal (28 Février 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> On joue pas à celui-qui-a-la-plus-grosse






Keikoku a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je cherchais à me fabriquer un hackintosh équivalent au macpro actuel top gamme (voir mieux)



Source :

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/un-gros-noob-veut-un-hackintosh-equivalent-macpro-931722.html




Bref,
J'te laisse gamberger sur tes propos ou j't'assomme avec un triple combo :rateau:


----------



## Keikoku (29 Février 2012)

The Real Deal a dit:


> Source :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/un-gros-noob-veut-un-hackintosh-equivalent-macpro-931722.html
> 
> ...




Avant de troller, lis les topics pendant plus de 3 secondes... Après quelques postes, j'ai réalisé que ça n'aurait aucune utilité en fonction de mes besoins...

Résumons cela en un mot: fail.

Ah et... Je ne vois pas en quoi un utilisateur qui aurait besoin d'un macpro cherche forcément à avoir la plus grosse... C'est totalement hors sujet et stupide...

Je mettrais ça sur le compte de la frustration d'un monsieur blessé dans son amour propre...


----------



## The Real Deal (29 Février 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Avant de troller, lis les topics pendant plus de 3 secondes... Après quelques postes, TU AS réalisé que ça n'aurait aucune utilité en fonction de Tes besoins...
> 
> Résumons cela en un mot: fail.



Tu as bien résumé ta situation et je t'en félicite. Un échec dans la définition de tes besoins ; toi tu sais ce qu'il te faut, sans l'ombre d'un doute ! :rateau:


EDIT : orto


----------



## Keikoku (29 Février 2012)

C'est vrai que ça ne t'es jamais arrivé ^^

Il me semblait que les forums d'entraides étaient justement là pour aider les gens à corriger leurs erreurs, pas pour leur prouver qu'ils étaient moins bons que les autres...

Vous êtes très immature, mon bon monsieur.

Bonne journée...


----------



## icerose (29 Février 2012)

open wars mdr
perso a codé je préfère linux question de gout 
après je pensai que les forum était créer pour de l'entre-aide 
mais je constate qui y a encore des" moi je fait mieux que les autres "
donc ma question sur cette page est:
 quel et la question ?

Ma question est : 
J'ai trouvé les composants compatibles comme il faut , est -ce que je 
peux dans un premier temps installer windaube (pour peut-être tester
la version pc du jeux ) et installer aussi sur une autre partition Mac Os?

ou es la réponse ?
et le débat relever par The Real Deal sert a quoi dans la finalité?
car j ai une question as tu une voiture?





et pour conclure avec sa
Citation:
                         Envoyé par *Keikoku* 

 
_On joue pas à celui-qui-a-la-plus-grosse


c est moi comme sa pas de jalous :king:


et pour les noobs 



_


----------



## The Real Deal (29 Février 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça ne t'es jamais arrivé ^^
> 
> Il me semblait que les forums d'entraides étaient justement là pour aider les gens à corriger leurs erreurs, pas pour leur prouver qu'ils étaient moins bons que les autres...
> 
> ...




Je pense que tu fais l'amalgame entre "entraide" et "assistanat" 

A bientôt ?





icerose a dit:


> car j ai une question as tu une voiture?




Ben oui ! Une Carintosh. Renault 4L avec moteur de Clio V6


----------



## icerose (29 Février 2012)

et tu doit faire comme tout le monde vive le garage pour eviter le vrai cambouis
donc va apprendre a faire de la mécanique 

et pour le reste entre-aide et assistanat 
avec ton genre de reflection tu aides personne donc inutile de répondre sauf bien sur si c'est pour aide  a découvrir les hacknitosh 
ainsi eviter les hors sujet avec tes débats  
et entre ce que tu as dit et le reste de toute tes réponses j ai rien appris 
sauf que windows fonction avec du ntfs 
et que tu es le meilleur 
pour les personnes voulant découvrir les hackintosh 
et pour éviter la désinformation et donc répondre a la question


J'ai trouvé les composants compatibles comme il faut , est -ce que je 
peux dans un premier temps installer windaube (pour peut-être tester
la version pc du jeux ) et installer aussi sur une autre partition Mac Os?


réponse et oui tu peux installer les 2 os sur le meme disque dur 
en suivant les explications de Keikoku
on trouve pas mal de tuto sur google pour le dualboot


de plus maintenant il y a un tuto pour decouvrir la solution multibeast unibeast 
http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/tutoriel-hackintosh-1032412.html


d'autre solution existe je laisse  découvrir kakewalk ou iatkos 


et pour la partie déconne 
je cite
Ben oui ! Une Carintosh. Renault 4L avec moteur de Clio V6 

si tu veux faire se genre de comparatif 
on cherche pas a faire tourner lion dans un mac lc mais dans un pc 

donc rectificatif 
et exemple 
j ai une une citronault une renault 4l avec un moteur de 2cv 


_et pour les noobs _


----------



## Keikoku (29 Février 2012)

@ icerose: décidément je t'apprécie de plus en plus.

@ tysel29: Tu peux tout à fait suivre les indications données par icerose ^^

Ou si tu es plus patient, tu peux également faire le comparatif entre sa methode et la méthode Kakewalk, que je vais bientôt fournir en tutoriel "papier" pour ce dernier ^^

Mais le tuto de icerose est niquel, apparemment ça va tout seul (comme quand t'as la chiasse ... ouais non mauvais comparatif...)

Bref, t'es bien armé, et si tu as des questions, n'hésites pas!


----------



## The Real Deal (29 Février 2012)

icerose a dit:


> d'autre solution existe je laisse  découvrir kakewalk ou iatkos




Bravo ! Encouragez le warez comme solution. De mieux en mieux ! C'est une board warez ici ? 

Et vive les noobs 


4L > V6

Boitier Mac Pro > config plus musclé à l'intérieur. :rateau:


Et go installer plusieurs OS sur un même HDD, çay le bien (facepalm)


----------



## icerose (29 Février 2012)

j'encourage pas le warez je propose des solutions 
l'achat de l'os et biensur obligatoire (la cle OF coute 70 euro en apple store)


perso je dirai meme merci au version dite warez qui mon permis de découvrir les possibilités 
sur pc chose que je pensai peu fiable au tout debut 


par contre je pense surtout que pour toi c est une compétition 


> Boitier Mac Pro > config plus musclé à l'intérieur. :rateau:


et que ta manière de traiter les débutants n aide personne 
a te rappeler que tu as bien du commence un jour comme tout le monde  

donc comme je dirai fais nous un joli tuto expliquant ta métode "a la dur"
je suis sur que beaucoup de monde cherche des tutos simple a comprendre
afin d'arriver a top du top sur mesure

si tu cherches a en mettre plein la vu sa colle pas 
par contre donne des explications serai plus judicieux 
même les quelques softs de base avec une notice aideraient mieux


----------



## Keikoku (1 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> si tu cherches a en mettre plein la vu sa colle pas
> par contre donne des explications serai plus judicieux
> même les quelques softs de base avec une notice aideraient mieux



Effectivement... Une chose est sûr, c'est que ça marcherais mieux que tes provocations enfantines et stupides...


----------



## tysell29 (10 Juin 2012)

Le temps à passé , j'ai rien vu venir . 

Voici en gros la config choisie :


carte mère: Gigabyte GA Z68MA D2H B3

processeur: intel Core i7-2600K (3,4 GHz)

carte graphique: NV GTX 460 (d'occase)

alimentation :    Antec Hight Current  Gamer 520M 80plus bronze

mémoire :         Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blue series 8 Go  DDR3 1600 MHz CL9


DD :                       Seagate Momentus XT 7200.1 hybrid SSD 500 GB NAND  Flash SLC 4 GB

                    +         Seagate  Barracuda Spinpoint 1To  SATA 3

boitier :          Fractal Design Define Mini Noir .


Merci,Steph.


----------



## miko974 (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
j'arrive peu être apres la guerre mais bon...
Je conseille 1 OS par disque dur et la gestion du boot via le bios directement, cela permet d'avoir une parfaite indépendance des deux systèmes. Le choix de l'os se fait en appuyant sur F12 au démarrage.

Cette solution est robuste et est relativement facile à mettre en place.


----------



## tysell29 (23 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous ,

J'ai reçu le pc  à monter Vendredi ,après réflexion j'ai décidé de le monter
moi-même . Jy ai passé tout ce Samedi histoire de prendre mon temps .
En fait le montage est relativement simple .  Tout était  OK 
J'arrive au moment ou  à l'écran il demande l' instalation  du système  XP
je lance tout va bien le problème est que lors du partitionement du DD
j'ai appuyé sur un bouton de reset  et tout c'est arrêté et je n'arrive plus à 
lancer une réinstale du systeme

Mn disque dur est il hs ?.

Steph.


----------



## icerose (24 Juin 2012)

essai d'installer un os par disque 
genre le 500 avec osx et le 1TO avec windows 
je pense pas que ton dd soit mort mais la un formatage meme avec le dvd de windows devrai reparer le probleme 
essai deja avec les deux systeme osx avec le format fat 
une fois formater avec le FAT 
tu repasses sous xp et tu le remets en ntfs 
tiens nous au courant
sinon si tu as de connaissance en linux 
tu prend une version live genre ubuntu et tu remets tes format avec gparted


(ouf y a plus de real deal et j ai pas trouverr de tuto de sa part )


----------



## tysell29 (24 Juin 2012)

C'est reparti,
j'ai trainé à droite et gauche toute la soirée , testé divers trucs (tiré la pile
de MoBo déchargé l'electricité ) . Mes cables n'étaient pas tous très bien 
installés . J'ai testé le boot à partir du cd d'install de windaube en le mettant
en position (j'ai plus les ttermes exact , mais entous les cas c'est reparti
le partionnage   tire à sa fin , ma première nuit blanche avec XP , mais je suis content de n'avoir rien cassé  . Je me sens d'attaque pour mon hackintosh.

à+,amic,Steph.


----------



## tysell29 (25 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous ,
mon nouvel ordi est assemblé et xp tourne dessus . Maintenant je vérifie toute
mon instalation et m' immisce un peu plus dans la compréhension du Bios  . 

3 petits doutes déjà :

L'os reconnait bien que j'ai installé 8 Go mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n 'y a que 4
qui fonctionnent .

Je ne sais pas si direct X est installé avec les drivers de la GC .

Vue ma config peut-être que XP est dépassé  .

merci,amic,Steph.


----------



## tysell29 (26 Juin 2012)

Salut ,

je suis en train d'installer  "Lion" avec "unibeast" j'arrive à l'écran"USB "
je lance ( toutes les options sont cochées) et après 5 minutes d' un ecran noir
j'ai ceci :

Memory allocation error ! Addr: 0X0, Size: 0X8003370, file : device_inject.c
line 246.

this is a non recoverable error: system halted.

Si quelqun peut m'aider à avancer , je l'en remercie d'avance 

Merci,Steph.


----------



## tysell29 (26 Juin 2012)

Hi for all,
ce soir je suis presque content comme dans la cité de la peur.
J'ai réussi à installer lion sur mon DD . Mon problème à été résolu
en tapant ' graphicsEnabler=No ' . Mais bon pour l'instant je n'y ai accès 
que par mon disque de boot unibeast , cool quand même je crois .
Donc je vais voir la suite .

merci,steph.


----------



## Keikoku (2 Juillet 2012)

tysell29 a dit:


> Hi for all,
> ce soir je suis presque content comme dans la cité de la peur.
> J'ai réussi à installer lion sur mon DD . Mon problème à été résolu
> en tapant ' graphicsEnabler=No ' . Mais bon pour l'instant je n'y ai accès
> ...



Salut ^^

Je viens de tomebr sur ta liste de message, je regrette de pas avoir pu t'aider avant.

En tout cas tu as l'aire bien parti  Bien joué.


----------



## The Real Deal (8 Juillet 2012)

Salut la compagnie 

Ca peut suffire pour jouer à trainz à votre avis ? 

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/834151

Si c'est pas assez, ça peut encore grimper à 4,30 Ghz :rateau:


----------



## crazy_c0vv (6 Août 2012)

tysell29 a dit:


> Hi for all,
> ce soir je suis presque content comme dans la cité de la peur.
> J'ai réussi à installer lion sur mon DD . Mon problème à été résolu
> en tapant ' graphicsEnabler=No ' . Mais bon pour l'instant je n'y ai accès
> ...



Hello

Il faut absolument que tu arrives à booter sur le disque dur sinon tu vas avoir des soucis avec les kexts.

Essaye donc d'installer un bootloader (Chameleon, Easybeast). 

Bonne chance et bon courage


----------



## tysell29 (6 Août 2012)

Salut ,

les fausses joies , ça me connait , je n'ai pas avancé depuis .
Je pense que ma carte sapphire hd 7850 est trop récente .

à+,merci,steph.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (7 Août 2012)

tysell29 a dit:


> Salut à tous ,
> mon nouvel ordi est assemblé et xp tourne dessus . Maintenant je vérifie toute
> mon instalation et m' immisce un peu plus dans la compréhension du Bios  .
> 
> ...



XP n'est pas adapté sur une config de 8go. En effet les OS de 32bits ne savent pas gérer plus de 4go de ram. Il faut donc un OS de 64bits, et la version de XP n'est pas intéressante.

Il vaudrait mieux utiliser Seven si tu as absolument besoin d'un Windows. Sinon, tu peux virtualiser un XP une fois que OS X est installé, avec VirtualBox par exemple. Mais ce n'est pas fait pour jouer.


----------



## tysell29 (7 Août 2012)

Salut,

je suis passé à seven 64.

Merci,Steph.


----------



## tysell29 (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à faire reconnaître la  hd 3000 de mon I7 2600K dans les infos système .

Il me dit aucun kext de chargé . Il reste bloqué à 64mo alors que je l'ai mis à 480 dans le bios.

J'ai une GA-MA-Z68-D2H-B3  rev 1,3  en   F9   .

est-ce que le CpiRoot et CPIRooTUID c'est la même chose ?.

NB: J'ai mis le CpiRooTUID à 0 pour ne pas mettre le GraphicsEnabler à no .

J'ai tout à apprendre , merci,Steph.

PS: j'ai mis le même texte sur la page à itoto .


----------



## tysell29 (20 Août 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde ,

ça y est , j'ai intel hd 3000 de reconnue , L'hdmi avec le son . Je vais passer pas mal de temps
à tout contrôler . Je viens m'expliquer le plus clairement et le pus tôt possible . toujours est-il
je sui à votre entière disposition .
Merci,Steph.


----------

